
Ethereum Foundation Researcher arrested for North Korea assistance. - cklaus
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/d3andj/researcher-arrested-for-allegedly-teaching-north-korea-about-ethereum
======
elcaminocomplex
Discussed at length yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21665984](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21665984)

------
fragsworth
It says he "participated in a discussion that touched on using it to evade
economic sanctions."

His defense is that "his presentation contained basic concepts that could be
looked up online."

Since this is all I see in the article, it really looks like a somewhat
ignorant prosecutor over-reaching. Unless there's some significant part of the
story being left out, I can't imagine he goes to prison over this.

~~~
Mikeb85
The fact he actually travelled to North Korea to give said 'presentation'
makes it likely he gave them more assistance. Helping a country evade
sanctions is a crime in the US, so dunno what he thought would happen.

